# custom A-pillar build



## brewmastr (Jul 3, 2015)

I am looking for someone who can build me some custom A-pillars for a Dodge Challenger, looking for something that will house a 3" Hertz Mille Legend midrange and Hertz Mille Legend 1" tweet. I am located in Portland, OR. But can ship a set of pillars anywhere for fabrication. Thanks.


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Check with SkizeR on this site

He may be just who you are looking for and can help


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

TitanCCBT3 said:


> Check with SkizeR on this site
> 
> He may be just who you are looking for and can help


i would, but its tough to do some pillars without the car there. i told myself i would only do them without the car if the owner wants them reasonably off axis and flush on the panel and can verify that there is room behind the pillar. there are to many variables unless you have someone local with the same car that will let you borrow their car for a couple hours


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I would go talk to Musicar NW in Portland.


----------

